# Greetings from Brazil!!!



## rox (Jan 14, 2005)

Hello everybody! My first time here, it's been a while since I've been looking for a martial arts forum 

I'm from a small town southeast of Brazil, I practice a modern kung fu style called Fei Lung Sin, and its roots are pretty confusing 

By the way, forgive my english, it's my second language


----------



## shane23ss (Jan 14, 2005)

Welcome aboard.artyon:


----------



## MJS (Jan 14, 2005)

Welcome to MT!  Enjoy your stay and feel free to ask any questions that you may have!

Mike


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jan 14, 2005)

Welcome, rox!    I hope you enjoy your stay here at MT!


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi buddy, Welcome !


----------



## dubljay (Jan 15, 2005)

Welcome to the forum rox... don't worry about your english, it's probably better than mine and it's my first language  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 -Josh-


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 15, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 15, 2005)

Welcome Rox.  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Baytor (Jan 15, 2005)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 15, 2005)

Welcome, Rox!  It appears your English is excellent!  Enjoy the board.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 15, 2005)

Hi Rox, welcome to the board! How's the weather in your part of the world, here in Minnesota its -13°!!  If you have any questions, please ask away. TW


----------



## rox (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks eberybody! Well it's summer here, it's 30ºC here right now!
I guess I'll be posting a lot


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 15, 2005)

Hey!  It's good having you with us!  Welcome!  :wavey:

 - Ceicei


----------



## Aqua4ever (Jan 15, 2005)

Welcome! Have fun here!


----------



## Darksoul (Jan 17, 2005)

-What some of us wouldn't give for some of the warm temperatures in Brazil right now. Welcome to MartialTalk!!!

A---)


----------



## Flamebearer (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi rox!

This is  a great forum, btw.
40 F here and not getting much warmer. Gotta look at the airfare rates for brazil!
-Flamebearer


----------



## Vadim (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Rox! Welcome to Martial Talk forums.:asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## still learning (Jan 26, 2005)

Hello, Welcome!  When I was in College I had a room mate from Brazil and now I can't remember his name,that was 30 years ago.  He also study Kung-fu and we use talk alot about his home and life in Brazil.  Great guy.  He once bought home a live duck that he and his friends took from a farm on the other side of the island.  Oh well.....have fun......Aloha


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Rox  Welcome to the Group~!

It's 13 degrees Farenheit here~!!  Send some warmth up would you please 

Have fun~!

~Tess


----------

